# C compiler cannot create executables

## spetznaz

Feilen oppsto etter at jeg fulgte guiden for og oppdatere systemet til 2005.0 http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/2005.0-upgrade-amd64.xml#doc_chap2 (script metoden) 

Jeg fikk ingen feilmeldinger under oppgaderingen. Før jeg oppdaterte systemet hadde jeg fikset bugen som ikke lot meg oppdatere gcc. Denne feilen fikset jeg ved og følge rådene i til bug #86123

Rådet var som følger:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rm -f /usr/lib32
> 
> ln -s ../../emul/linux/x86/usr/lib /usr/lib32
> ...

 

Dette fikset bugen jeg hadde med og ikke få oppdatert GCC. Og GCC fungerte greit. Det var etter at jeg oppdaterte til 2005.0 problemene med  "C compiler cannot create executables" oppsto. 

Ting jeg har testet:

1) fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.2

2) gcc-config 1

3) Editere /etc/ld.so.conf slik at alle gcc stiene peker mot 3.4.3-20050110

4) Dobbelt og trippelt skjekket at /etc/make.conf ikke inneholder feil (jeg har ikke sett så nøye på use flagene, men det bør ikke ha noe og si).

5) Testet og kompillere uten noen CFLAGS og CXXFLAGS.

6) libtool_files.sh 3.4.3-20050110

Ja jeg er klar over  Bug #73435 Den er markert som fixed, men jeg kan ikke se noen hint der som løster mine problemer.

System info:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> spetznaz@Mjolne ~ $ gcc-config -l
> 
> [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.2
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> spetznaz@Mjolne ~ $ emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/amd64/2005.0, gcc-3.4.3-20050110, glibc-2.3.4.2   0050125-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 x86_64)
> ...

 

Error report

jeg får samme type feil melding uansett hvordan program jeg prøver og emerge. Her er irssi som et eksempel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Source unpacked.
> 
>  * econf: updating irssi-0.8.10-rc5/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> This file contains any messages produced by compilers while
> 
> running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.
> 
> It was created by configure, which was
> ...

 Last edited by spetznaz on Sun Apr 03, 2005 10:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ikaro

hmm ser ut til at denne er problemet:

```

20050110/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory 

```

men det er ikke meget hjælp... crt1.o siger meg ikke meget.

præve på bugs.gentoo.org eller google  :Wink: 

----------

## Kloeri

Prøv at køre

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.3-20050110
```

Det burde løse problemet.

----------

## spetznaz

Dessverre så gir det meg akkurat samme resultat som alt annet jeg har prøvd  :Sad: 

Finnes det noen måte jeg kan fjerne gcc på, for og så installere det på nytt. eller tror dere ikke det heller ville funke?

----------

## cato`

Galt:

bare putt en ny stage-tarball inn i systemet og emerge synd && emerge system for så å fortsett med hva du vil

Rett:

Se bug #85490

Edit 5. April

----------

## spetznaz

 *cato` wrote:*   

> Galt:
> 
> bare putt en ny stage-tarball inn i systemet og emerge synd && emerge system for så å fortsett med hva du vil
> 
> Rett:
> ...

 

Hadde jeg hvist hvor jeg fant deg hadde jeg gitt deg en blowjob! takker  :Cool: 

----------

